# Twist drills



## marcus (18 Jun 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good brand of twist drills for steel?

Thanks!


----------



## jasonB (18 Jun 2013)

Dormer A002 range are nice but not cheap, as I replace ones in my cheaper sets thats what I'm buying.

J


----------



## bugbear (18 Jun 2013)

I've had no issues with Bosch ones.

BugBear


----------



## wizard (18 Jun 2013)

I use dormer buy them off ebay or car boot sales


----------



## fraxinus (18 Jun 2013)

Im impressed with the Heller twist drills.


----------



## marcus (19 Jun 2013)

Thanks all, that's two votes for the dormers, versus one for the other two, so for want of any better way to choose between them I'll go with the dormers!


----------



## bellringer (22 Jun 2013)

ohio drills and dormer buy them all form drill service over 600 diffrent sizes and at least 200 different types


----------



## Eric The Viking (26 Jun 2013)

Dormer or SKF - you really can't beat them, IMHO.

E. (Luddite? me?)


----------



## graduate_owner (26 Jun 2013)

I got really fed up with drill bits going blunt on me when drilling steel, so I put a set of Heller bits on my Christmas present list. What a difference. Now I keep my Screwfix etc bits for wood, and use the Heller for steel. I also have some Dormers and they are really good too. I think as long as you get a good make you should be fine, so see what's on offer with the various suppliers, and keep away from far Eastern makes (or keep the cheapies for drilling wood, polystyrene, warm butter etc).

K


----------

